# Some Pictures from my UPS Route Today



## erikmannie (Mar 27, 2021)

I usually don’t have time to take pictures, but today I had a reasonable day (if 10 1/2 hours and 180 miles is reasonable).

This is in Cazadero & Timber Cove in Northwestern Sonoma County, CA.

One picture is a Buddhist Retreat which is a gold colored building nestled in the redwoods. That is the best picture I could get because they have extreme security (electric fences + barbed wire). I have never seen or talked to anyone when I make the delivery. I guess they want privacy.

The house built on the rocks is an Airbnb rental.


----------



## Aukai (Mar 27, 2021)

I miss the old California, the pictures seem like the air is pretty clear.


----------



## hotrats (Mar 27, 2021)

Dang. Beautiful. Only been in the area once. Was impressed. (A fire cut our visit short though...)


----------



## fixit (Mar 27, 2021)

WOW!!! You should pay them to work there


----------



## John O (Mar 27, 2021)

Great pictures, now I know why my packages are late.


----------



## Just for fun (Mar 27, 2021)

Beautiful area man,  thanks for sharing!


----------



## Janderso (Mar 27, 2021)

Beautiful pictures 
California is a beautiful state. 
It’s great we can go to the ocean, a mountain lake or go skiing. Lots of choices.
We pay dearly for the property.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 27, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Beautiful pictures
> California is a beautiful state.
> It’s great we can go to the ocean, a mountain lake or go skiing. Lots of choices.
> We pay dearly for the property.


we pay dearly for more than just property


Great Pictures Erik !!!!


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 28, 2021)

I saw this red fox today:


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Apr 28, 2021)

No shortage of food for that one.

Mine died in 1991.


----------



## ch2co (Apr 28, 2021)

Man . Don't you just hate it when your days are so lousy! 
Great shots, thanks.


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 28, 2021)

A little redundant, but his face looks so cute in this picture:


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 29, 2021)

While I am posting pictures, this is Timber Cove, an extremely windy place!


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 29, 2021)

And a seagull sitting on a narrow deck that juts out. The people who sit on this deck must really trust their architect and carpenters!


----------



## Aukai (Apr 29, 2021)

I'd have poll holders on it, and a slide gaff rigged


----------



## SLK001 (Apr 29, 2021)

So THIS is why my packages haven't been arriving on time!


----------



## erikmannie (May 1, 2021)

Here are some pictures from today: very badly injured rattlesnake, domesticated peacock, mountains, a crazy devil dog, & a car that flipped up on its side.


----------



## erikmannie (May 1, 2021)

Continued:


----------



## erikmannie (May 1, 2021)

I will post these separately in case the mod wants to delete them if they are too much:


----------



## Shootymacshootface (May 1, 2021)

Interesting day!


----------



## Cadillac STS (May 1, 2021)

I’ve visited California before. I was impressed about how much easy public access there is to so many nice places. Can get to the ocean and so many nice parks and outdoor places. Fire pits at the beaches to use. Bring a bundle of wood in the evening sit by the fire on the beach as the sun goes down. Really beautiful and clean.

Compared to so many other places in the country where most all the nice places are private with little easy access to the ordinary public.


----------



## erikmannie (May 1, 2021)

Cadillac STS said:


> I’ve visited California before. I was impressed about how much easy public access there is to so many nice places. Can get to the ocean and so many nice parks and outdoor places. Fire pits at the beaches to use. Bring a bundle of wood in the evening sit by the fire on the beach as the sun goes down. Really beautiful and clean.
> 
> Compared to so many other places in the country where most all the nice places are private with little easy access to the ordinary public.



There are thousands of acres of state parks just on this UPS route. I went hiking, mushroom collecting and beach camping when I was younger. It is always a good time.


----------



## erikmannie (May 11, 2021)

Baby turkey (“poult”) on King Ridge Rd. in Cazadero, CA. View from up on Magic Mountain (also in Cazadero) & a burned RV in Monte Rio, CA.













Boy, did the turkey hen come after me for getting in between her & her young chick!


----------



## erikmannie (May 11, 2021)

Bonus baby turkey photos: one where you can see his feet & 3 baby turkeys on the road.


----------



## erikmannie (May 13, 2021)

Part of a snake:


----------



## Aukai (May 13, 2021)

I'm guessing it wasn't a rattle snake


----------



## erikmannie (May 13, 2021)

Aukai said:


> I'm guessing it wasn't a rattle snake



Not unless he was working undercover.


----------



## erikmannie (May 14, 2021)

Old building with a sign “Cazadero Welding & Repair”:




Way too many pictures of a baby rattlesnake. I’ve never seen a budding rattle before. This snake is not injured; it was sunning itself on the road.






















Edit: I Googled the weird rattle, & it is a “birth button” which shows that this snake has never shed beyond his postnatal shedding.


----------



## Larry$ (May 14, 2021)

Nice photos. People around here have been complaining about coyotes and fox in town. Deer eating their gardens. City living animals get used to people so you are more likely to see them.


----------



## erikmannie (Jan 1, 2022)

Here are some pictures from the busy holiday season on my UPS route:

Hawk with a squirrel roadkill.




Saturn over the Pacific at sunset behind a Cypress tree.




Reservoir on Reservoir Rd. on Brain Ridge in the Cazadero Hills.




Cows on Tin Barn Rd. at night.




View looking East from Brain Ridge.




View of Mohrhardt Ridge (looking SE from Seaview Ranch Rd.).




Baxter, who manages to get 5 dog bones from me every day!




Ernie, the reason that I finally started buying dog bones.




Sunset at the mouth of the Russian River in Jenner, CA.




My UPS truck with the mouth of the Russian River in the background.




Sunset over Fort Ross State Park in Timber Cove, CA.




Hill on King Ridge Rd. after a big storm.


----------



## erikmannie (Jan 1, 2022)

Turtle going to the Gualala River after a big storm:


----------



## erikmannie (Jan 1, 2022)

Rattlesnake on the road:


----------



## Winegrower (Jan 1, 2022)

I had a beautiful 1913 Craftsman style home on Westside Road in Healdsburg, grew grapes and made wine, played with tractors and backhoes, short walk to the Russian River, surrounded by fabulous wineries, and these pictures remind me what a rare and wonderful part of the world Sonoma County is.   Nevada County is terrific too, and all the posts from people complaining about California…so sorry, we see it differently.


----------



## erikmannie (Jan 1, 2022)

Wild pigs on King Ridge Rd.


----------



## erikmannie (Jan 1, 2022)

Winegrower said:


> I had a beautiful 1913 Craftsman style home on Westside Road in Healdsburg, grew grapes and made wine, played with tractors and backhoes, short walk to the Russian River, surrounded by fabulous wineries, and these pictures remind me what a rare and wonderful part of the world Sonoma County is.   Nevada County is terrific too, and all the posts from people complaining about California…so sorry, we see it differently.



Small world! I was the driver for Westside Rd. in Healdsburg from about 2009 until about 2013. I would be very interested to know the address of your old house; I have been to it many times.


----------



## Winegrower (Jan 1, 2022)

Sent you a PM, Eric.  We must have met before.  And seriously, I remember the UPS drivers giving excellent service, thanks!


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 1, 2022)

erikmannie said:


> Here are some pictures from my busy holiday season on my UPS route:
> 
> Hawk with a squirrel roadkill.
> 
> ...


great pics. The dogs are definitely your buddies, look at those ears down in submissive mode.
Happy New Year Erik.


----------



## erikmannie (Jan 1, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> great pics. The dogs are definitely your buddies, look at those ears down in submissive mode.
> Happy New Year Erik.



Baxter (the brown dog) is really a character. He is hyperfocused on the dog biscuits.

He lives in a remote area at the top of a hill. He can identify the sound of my engine coming up the hill, and he always comes running out towards the road as I crest the hill. 

Even if I don’t have a package for his owner, I stop and visit with Baxter. He would probably eat 100 biscuits if I gave them to them.


----------

